# Creatine Hindering Blood Flow



## Spitfire (Apr 2, 2007)

I have searched and could not find anywhere any info concerning my question.

I have been working out consistently for about a year now and hit a peak, so i picked up some creatine tabs and have taken them sporadically for about three weeks. 
I have not differed sleeping positions at all from before I noticed the problem, which is, Ive awaken with my arm completely numb from shoulder to finger tips.
I havent gained much size considering my inconsistency so I dont think size is causing the constriction, which was confirmed today when all morning my hand on that same arm seemed lack in blood and my finger tips tingling.

So my questions being a) does creatine inhibit blood flow?
and b) am I going to die? but seriously any other logical reasoning 

Oh, ps Ive always noticed my fingertips whiter and more numb others when its cold. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2007)

i have never heard of creatine inhibiting blood flow.

it sounds like you have some tightness through your shoulder joint though.

What does your training routine look like?  Do you stretch?  Do you sleep with your arms above your head or under your pillow?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 2, 2007)

I sleep with my arms under the pillow.  What are the ramifications?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I sleep with my arms under the pillow.  What are the ramifications?



nothing, unless you have some impingment problems and you are waking up with numb arms/hands.

typically guys with either (a) lots of mass or (b) poor shoulder flexibility will experience this when they sleep in those positions.  If it doesn't bother you then don't worry about it.

I sleep with my hands under the pillow also (at least when i am not sleep with my hands in my asshole that is).


----------



## DOMS (Apr 2, 2007)

P-funk said:


> nothing, unless you have some impingment problems and you are waking up with numb arms/hands.
> 
> typically guys with either (a) lots of mass or (b) poor shoulder flexibility will experience this when they sleep in those positions.  If it doesn't bother you then don't worry about it.
> 
> I sleep with my hands under the pillow also (at least when i am not sleep with my hands in my asshole that is).



You have great shoulder flexibility. 

I get nothing negative from sleeping with my arms under my pillow, so I'm good.

Wait, not _that_ kind of pillow...






YouTube Video


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 2, 2007)

I just recently went back to DB flys from cable and have went pretty heavy at that also have been going kinda heavier with delt workouts as well. Oh and Im sure mass isnt the problem, Ive been this size before with no problems
I do sleep with a arm under the pillow and sometimes under me, I dont fall asleep that way just wake up. but never had a problem before. And I do stretch, a little before and even more after my warm up set.
Thanks for the info


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2007)

how much back work do you do?

DOMS- great movie!


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 2, 2007)

two to one shoulders/delts to back


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2007)

Spitfire said:


> two to one shoulders/delts to back



problem solved.


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 2, 2007)

OK, so do equal parts delts shoulder and back


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2007)

Spitfire said:


> OK, so do equal parts delts shoulder and back



all pushing...chest and shoulders should be balanced with equal pulling (and sometimes more pulling if you factor in scapular stabilizer work).

If you bench...row

If you overhead press...pull up

ya dig?


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 2, 2007)

then I chop, get it opposit...nevermind
Makes sense. Thanks a lot for the info Doc


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2007)

Spitfire said:


> then I chop, get it opposit...nevermind
> Makes sense. Thanks a lot for the info* Doc*



not yet


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 3, 2007)

Every morning I wake up with one are numb.  Sometimes I will switch sides during the night, so that my other arm wakes up numb.


----------



## kicka19 (Apr 3, 2007)

Spitfire said:


> I have searched and could not find anywhere any info concerning my question.
> 
> I have been working out consistently for about a year now and hit a peak, so i picked up some creatine tabs and have taken them sporadically for about three weeks.
> I have not differed sleeping positions at all from before I noticed the problem, which is, Ive awaken with my arm completely numb from shoulder to finger tips.
> ...



i wake up with numb arms most nights, it thinks it more due to lifting than anything else, only when i take a week off from lifting it often goes away


----------

